# Race to Sub X on Skewb!



## PugCuber (Jun 17, 2019)

Similar to Ciparo’s Race to Sub X on 3x3. Each week, I’ll find 12 Skewb Scrambles, and you guys do an Ao12 on them! You set a goal for yourself before the average, and if you reach your goal 3 weeks in a row, you graduate!
All Scrambles are in FCN.


Spoiler: Scrambles for Week 26



1. L' U B U R' U B' R L'
2. R' U L' B' R B U L' R'
3. U' R' B' R' U' L R' U'
4. L' B R L' R L' B' U
5. U' B R B U' B R U'
6. B' U' L' R B' L U' L R'
7. U R' L R' U B U' B
8. B R' B' R' B L U R U'
9. B R' B' U L B' R B L'
10. L' R' L B' U' R U' B
11. R' B L R L' U B' U L
12. U L' R U B' L U B



Graduates:
@PugCuber Sub 7.5 (Week 26) 2/3
@Milo Black Sub 3 (Week 26) 2/3
@sascholeks Sub 4 (Week 26) 1/3
@CarterK Sub 2.3 (Week 26) 1/3
@BradyCubes08 Sub 3 (Week 26) 1/3


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 17, 2019)

Solves for Week 25 (Week 1 of Challenge)
Goal: Sub 7.5 Ao12:


Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



1. 8.45 R' B R U R' B' U' L
2. 8.66 R U' B U' L U R' B' L'
3. 6.28 L R' L U L U' L' U L'
4. 5.98 R L' R B' R L R' B' R'
5. (4.43) R L U B U' R L' U R'
6. 4.92 B L' R U L' R U' R'
7. 7.17 U' R' U R B' R U' B' R'
8. 8.13 B' U R L R L' U B R'
9. 7.93 U R' B U L B' L' U L'
10. 5.44 B R' L B' R' U' R U' R'
11. (9.35) L R' U L' R U' L B' U
12. 8.64 R B' R' B' U L' B U


Avg: 7.16 Ao12
Pretty Happy.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 17, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Similar to Ciparo’s Race to Sub X on 3x3. Each week, I’ll find 12 Skewb Scrambles, and you guys do an Ao12 on them! You set a goal for yourself before the average, and if you reach your goal 3 weeks in a row, you graduate!
> All Scrambles are in FCN.
> 
> 
> ...



Yay thx!
Road to sub-5.5


Spoiler: “Times and scrambles”



1. 5.88 R' B R U R' B' U' L
2. 5.64 R U' B U' L U R' B' L'
3. 8.92 L R' L U L U' L' U L'
4. 11.23 R L' R B' R L R' B' R'
5. 5.67 R L U B U' R L' U R'
6. 4.70 B L' R U L' R U' R'
7. 5.89 U' R' U R B' R U' B' R'
8. 8.08 B' U R L R L' U B R'
9. 4,28U R' B U L B' L' U L'
10. 5.76 B R' L B' R' U' R U' R'
11. 5.49 L R' U L' R U' L B' U
12. 7.84 R B' R' B' U L' B U



Lol bad
6.34 ao12


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jun 17, 2019)

Goal: Sub-4

Week 1

It's a pretty ambitions goal for me, but if I'm sub-4 by my next comp (in September) then I'll be happy.

1. 4.68
2. 5.15
3. (6.96)
4. 4.88
5. (3.34)
6. 3.41
7. 4.68
8. 5.60
9. 4.47
10. 6.85+
11. 6.34
12. 5.27

ao12: 5.13, kinda poor


----------



## sascholeks (Jun 17, 2019)

week 1 of challenge

Goal: sub 4 avg

1) 3.32
2) 4.42
3) 3.45
4) 5.48
5) (6.49)
6) 3.33
7) 3.63
8) 5.11
9) (2.28)
10) 5.79
11) 2.62
12) 4.63

comment: why am I so nervous??

avg: 4.18

comment2: sh*t


----------



## Ash Black (Jun 17, 2019)

goal: sub 3

4.46

3.63

1.99

2.00

2.08

1.87

1.63

4.28 

2.17

2.2

2.88

4.43

2.75 ao12

good, but inconsistent, had a 1.95 ao5!

those scrambles were easy


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 24, 2019)

Goal: Sub 7.5


Spoiler: Times for Week 26



1. 6.94 L' U B U R' U B' R L'
2. 6.15 R' U L' B' R B U L' R'
3. (7.93) U' R' B' R' U' L R' U'
4. 3.37 L' B R L' R L' B' U
5. 5.32 U' B R B U' B R U'
6. 6.98 B' U' L' R B' L U' L R'
7. 4.03 U R' L R' U B U' B
8. 7.89 B R' B' R' B L U R U'
9. (2.67) B R' B' U L B' R B L'
10. 7.36 L' R' L B' U' R U' B
11. 6.74 R' B L R L' U B' U L
12. 5.44 U L' R U B' L U B


Average: 6.02
Woaj Really Good. I'll go for a Better Goal after Next Week


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jun 24, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Spoiler: Scrambles for Week 26
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goal: Sub-4

Week 2

1. 4.22
2. 5.04
3. 5.66
4. 6.13
5. (3.52)
6. 4.65
7. 5.95+
8. 3.94
9. (6.35)
10. 4.25
11. 5.84
12. 5.21

ao12: 5.08

Messed up on a load of sledges, hopefully get a sub-5 ao12 next week.
Scrambles were very easy


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 24, 2019)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> Scrambles were very easy


Yeah. They were quite easy somehow.


----------



## Ash Black (Jun 24, 2019)

3.20

3.45

1.41

2.40

3.52

4.27

2.56

3.12

2.72

3.65

2.73

1.45

2.88 ao12

probably could have been sub-last week's average, but my hands are freezing


----------



## sascholeks (Jun 25, 2019)

week 26
goal: sub4 avg
sub3 single
1)(4.99)
2)4.59
3)4.12
4)2.62
5)3.15
6)3.76
7)4.01
8)3.88
9)3.14
10)(2.17)
11)2.99
12)2.83

avg:3.51 (I think)


----------



## CarterK (Jun 25, 2019)

Race to sub 2.3

Uhh...

Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-25
avg of 12: 1.63

Time List:
1. 1.57 L' U B U R' U B' R L' 
2. 2.13 R' U L' B' R B U L' R' 
3. (1.06) U' R' B' R' U' L R' U' 
4. 1.36 L' B R L' R L' B' U 
5. 1.78 U' B R B U' B R U' 
6. 2.16 B' U' L' R B' L U' L R' 
7. 1.46 U R' L R' U B U' B 
8. 1.54 B R' B' R' B L U R U' 
9. 1.07 B R' B' U L B' R B L' 
10. 1.42 L' R' L B' U' R U' B 
11. (2.42) R' B L R L' U B' U L 
12. 1.81 U L' R U B' L U B

Yeah this might be the easiest set of scrambles I've ever seen. 
Also 1.47 ao5 7-11


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Jun 25, 2019)

Goal: sub 3
1. 3.15
2. 2.86
3. 2.14 
4. 2.45
5. 1.98
6. (4.35)
7. 4.19
8. 2.98
9. (1.36) 
10. 1.70
11. 3.47
12. 2.04

2.69 ao12 (lol)



CarterK said:


> Yeah this might be the easiest set of scrambles I've ever seen.



yup


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 27, 2019)

CarterK said:


> Yeah this might be the easiest set of scrambles I've ever seen.
> Also 1.47 ao5 7-11


Lol I don’t know why they were so easy


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 29, 2019)

Cube: Yuxin Little Magic Skewb
Goal: Sub-13

1. 14.31
2. 12.64
3. * (4.56)*
4. 9
5. 11.58
6. 14.98
7. *(16.02)*
8. 9.05
9. 17.33
10. 13.12
11. 11.71
12. 12.65

*Average of 12: 11.36*


----------



## Master_Disaster (Jan 5, 2020)

If there are more people interested, lets revive this thread. I can take care of the scrambles


----------



## Rafaello (Jan 5, 2020)

Nice idea, I would take part in this


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jan 6, 2020)

Yeah that’d be great, make sure you get scrambles form somewhere good like csTimer as I’ve seen a lot if easy scrambles that aren’t WVA legal recently in threads like this


----------



## Master_Disaster (Jan 8, 2020)

Ok i guess we start here with week 1.

1. B L B R' B L B L
2. R L' U R' B U' R U' R'
3. R B R U B U' R B'
4. R' U' R' B' L' R U B'
5. R' L' R U L' R L' B' U'
6. U' B' L' U L' R' L' R' U'
7. U' B' L' U' L R L U R
8. U L' B' U L' U' B R B
9. R L' U' R' U L' B L' U'
10. R L B' L U' L B L R'
11. U B U' L' B' L' B' R' B'
12. L U B' R B' L B' U


----------



## Rafaello (Jan 11, 2020)

Week 1:
Goal: sub 8

Ao12: *7.10 *(1/3)

1. 7.99
2. 7.15
3. 5.82
4. (*4.67)*
5. 6.43
6. 6.90
7. 6.11
8. 8.98
9. 7.92
10. 8.84
11. 4.85
12. (*9.38)*

I got some bad solves, it could be even sub 7, but at least achieved my goal.


----------



## Master_Disaster (Jan 12, 2020)

Week 1:
Goal: sub 20

Ao12: 18.834 (1/3)

1. 22.930
2. 15.860
3. 16.005
4. (10.048)
5. 18.049
6. 23.338
7. 18.888
8. 15.739
9. 18.084
10. 24.998
11. (DNF)
12. 14.477


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2020)

Race to Sub x on Skewb


Hello, and welcome to the Race to Sub x on Skewb thread. This will be a weekly competition, where I post 12 scrambles (in fixed corner notation, or FCN) every Friday. At the end of each week, I will post the 3 fastest averages and 12 new scrambles. I will also post the results of anyone who...




www.speedsolving.com


----------

